# 8, 12, 19 GPU Motherboards



## LPide (Nov 29, 2017)

Asus, Asrock, BIOSTAR, etc., which is best for mining? And 8 or GPUs, how hot does it get?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 29, 2017)

Megahot.

Seriously, if you have to ask, you'd best not expect "cool n quiet."  I speak from experience.  You are talking a serious blower arrangement.  There isn't much of a way to quantify it other than "90 degree garage in the heart of subfreezing winter" (F)


----------



## cdawall (Nov 30, 2017)

My current favorite board is the Asus B250 mining expert. I also have the Asrock H110 BTC board, but I have had my share of issues with stability on it. The Asus board just seems better.


----------



## LPide (Dec 3, 2017)

I have heard Asrock H110 is very popular and even BIOSTAR B250?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2017)

I have the asrock h110 and prefer the Asus b250 I do not have a Biostar to test.


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

I always thought 6 cards in one system was enough and having more could have been a bit of an issue if one system took out 10 cards or stopped it from working..  Think 6 sometimes is a bit much!!


----------

